# Bell Albino x Blizzard outcome ? - Leopard Geckos



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello,

What would be the outcome of a Bell Albino x Blizzard ?

and how do you work it out ?

Thanks.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

all offspring would be normals het Bell albino and blizzard.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok thanks. =)


----------

